# My Silver Army



## panic0916

my 11 treasure


----------



## the_w8

Wow! Very nice! How big are they all? Look like they're pretty decent sized and what size tank are they in?


----------



## jp80911

wow, I see a lot of money in that tank, awesome


----------



## Smoke

Wow - please post a feeding video!


----------



## fury

looks like the rhom scene from wolf in the water.. (yes i know there geryi)

this is the meanest looking shoal ive seen here to date.


----------



## wisco_pygo

very nice co-hab


----------



## Ja'eh

I've never seen that many large geryis in one tank before.







They look awesome.


----------



## balluupnetme

Dammmmmmm that's a NICE shoal of Geryi !


----------



## karas

Thats awesome! How about a feeding video?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Very impressive

I'm curious as to the size of tank as well


----------



## bricklr

Very nice. I'm jealous. Someday I'll have a shoal of these.


----------



## Guest




----------



## XXXXXX

That a crayfish i see in there too? P's not picking at him? Sweet setup!!!


----------



## His Majesty

one of the best setups ever


----------



## MPG

VID!


----------



## BRUNER247

Very nice!


----------



## Da' Manster!

.......





















............


----------



## impalass

As they say on some asian forums "Poison, Pure Poison"







Tank size please.


----------



## thaos95

nice setup!


----------



## Piranha_man

Amazing!

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ANDONI

WOW very hard to find so many Geryi.


----------



## hecks8094




----------



## Pirambeba

Impressive..


----------



## rhom15

you are to dam lucky







i would like to have one let alone all those


----------



## Pancakes

XXXXXX said:


> That a crayfish i see in there too? P's not picking at him? Sweet setup!!!


looks more like a long arm prawn. Odd thing I had crays in my P tank and they were eaten. Threw a prawn in and it attacked them, lived quite contently


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

DAMN


----------



## Inflade

wow thats crazy. any more info on the tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni




----------



## weerhom

impressive shoal


----------



## salvo85

very very nice tank and gery, congrat's


----------



## rhom15

very very nice


----------

